# Anyone put a dash kit in your CC yet?



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*OK; the dash kit is installed!*

It looks good, but the fit is not as good as the old Daytona Dash kits, and Daytona Dash used REAL wood instead of print. Admittedly, the print looks as good as real wood though. There is one major part not included and it's a glaring omission: the half inch strip above the radio panel where it folds forward. If I had it to do over, I'd probably still do it, but the kit could use improvement. 


_Modified by mtdoragary at 7:58 AM 2-5-2010_


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: Anyone put a dash kit in your CC yet? (mtdoragary)*

I saw a CC at the dealer with the stick-on wood, did not look too bad from a distance, but upclose, it did not conform well. I have used dash kits in the past, its a matter of personal preference, some quality kits are very well done, unlike some cheap $100 kits that look very bad and change colors after a few months. 
I'd say go OEM, check http://www.oempl.us im pretty sure some of the B6 pieces would work, and there might be some other options on finish you can get from them from the european market.


----------



## PassatCC75 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Anyone put a dash kit in your CC yet? (mtdoragary)*

I have the Japanese Cherry Wood (Real Wood) dash inserts. I was selective in the use of the wood, using it on the center stack and doors, while leaving the OEM trim intact.
Here is the company I used;
http://www.sherwooddash.com/
If you would like photos, IM me ith your e-mail address, as I have trouble posting photos to this site.
John


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Anyone put a dash kit in your CC yet? (PassatCC75)*

Thanks, John. I IM'd you.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Anyone put a dash kit in your CC yet? (PassatCC75)*

I think we would all like pics.... I checked the website... They dont have the CC as an option, did you use selective peaces from the Passat kit?


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Anyone put a dash kit in your CC yet? (mdtony)*

I just ordered a complete Sherwood kit. I'll post pics after install.


----------



## PassatCC75 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Anyone put a dash kit in your CC yet? (mdtony)*

If you plug in the part # 3809 in lieu of using the car for a search, it will take you to photos of the CC, but the part is listed for the Passat when you view the parts list and description.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Anyone put a dash kit in your CC yet? (mtdoragary)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mtdoragary* »_I just ordered a complete Sherwood kit. I'll post pics after install.

What kind of money are we talking about for something like this, since they don't give any info out on Sherwood's site, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Anyone put a dash kit in your CC yet? (Costy)*

Real wood is $368. They also have print that they claim is indistinguishable from real wood for $218.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Anyone put a dash kit in your CC yet? (mtdoragary)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mtdoragary* »_Real wood is $368. They also have print that they claim is indistinguishable from real wood for $218.

That is very affordable, better than I thought, thank alot for the info! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Anyone put a dash kit in your CC yet? (Costy)*

So when will we see the pictures?
Are these stick on? or replacement peaces?


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Anyone put a dash kit in your CC yet? (mdtony)*

stick-on, and I haven't received it yet. I emailed them today. The order was made ten days ago. Haven't heard back from them yet?


_Modified by mtdoragary at 5:00 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Anyone put a dash kit in your CC yet? (mtdoragary)*

Dash kit arrived today. Will begin installation tomorrow. I took pictuyres, but apparently I can't upload them without using a third party site.


_Modified by mtdoragary at 8:00 AM 2-5-2010_


----------



## Romeo Chi (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Anyone put a dash kit in your CC yet? (mtdoragary)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mtdoragary* »_Dash kit arrived today. Will begin installation tomorrow. I took pictuyres, but apparently I can't upload them without using a third party site.

_Modified by mtdoragary at 8:00 AM 2-5-2010_

Try photobucket.com, it's free and works well. If you can't get that to work, feel free to send them to me and I will host them. I am anxious to see the dash kit!


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Anyone put a dash kit in your CC yet? (Romeo Chi)*

I PM'd you but got no response. Email me at [email protected] I'll be taking it in to Aristocrat soon to get a dent estimate and you can meet me there and see it yourself.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Anyone put a dash kit in your CC yet? (mtdoragary)*

Got your PM and emailed you the pics.


----------



## Romeo Chi (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Anyone put a dash kit in your CC yet? (mtdoragary)*

Thanks to mtdoragary, here are the pictures we have been waiting for! I must say the fit an quality looks pretty good!












































_Modified by Romeo Chi at 10:38 AM 2-13-2010_


----------



## PassatCC75 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Anyone put a dash kit in your CC yet? (mtdoragary)*

Looks good...changes the whole appearance of the dash, and doors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw60606 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Anyone put a dash kit in your CC yet? (mtdoragary)*

I agree ... I did not think I would like it but it really looks good. I am going to think seriously about this.


----------



## swaite (Nov 15, 2009)

looks like a plastic sticker, fail


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (swaite)*

It may look better if you only covered the parts that were originally silver. It looks over done and in some spots you can tell its a sticker. Its your car though. Hope it doesn't peel or anything.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

I cant say it looks bad, just that wood trim is not my thing.


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (swaite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swaite* »_looks like a plastic sticker, fail

As much as I find my cc sport bare with accents. I rather keep it that way then stick on.

I got the oem trim kit for my mk4. Looks oem because it is. Mho


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

Yep; it's stick-on plastic over stuck on stock plastic. I just like my platic better than the stock plastic. To each his own.


----------



## swaite (Nov 15, 2009)

sorry i thought that was a promo pic not your car, im not real familiar with the sport trim but if you like it thats all that matters


----------



## Novitec (Nov 14, 2009)

If the kit came in Blonde Bird$eye maple, I'd get one.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: (Novitec)*

It might.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (mtdoragary)*

Looks better then I thought... So this stick on already with 3M double tape thats installed on the kit?
I think the OEM kit only has belt line i.e 4 peaces, 1 on on ich door, and the peace that goes through the front and around the speedometer.... That should only be a 6-7 peace kit, I wonder what the price and color options thet would have...


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: (mtdoragary)*

Yep; it's stick-on plastic over stuck on stock plastic. I just like my platic better than the stock plastic. To each his own.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Actually, our CCs aluminum look interior is genuine aluminum.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: (mtdoragary)*

Yep; it's stick-on plastic over stuck on stock plastic. I just like my platic better than the stock plastic. To each his own.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Actually, our CCs aluminum "look" interior is *genuine* aluminum.


----------



## vadym (Sep 29, 2008)

Gents,

Any feedback on these kits after few months on board?


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

The fit of the kit looks good, I'm not a wood type of guy, but it doesn't look bad. I'd be interested in a carbon fiber kit.........


----------



## mymagoo (Oct 9, 2010)

I was looking for a well made tasteful carbon or aluminum kit for the dash area only that has the plain painted silver plastics. Nice interior on the CC, but the silver painted trim on the dash looks tacky. 
Anyone find a kit to suit?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

mymagoo said:


> I was looking for a well made tasteful carbon or aluminum kit for the dash area only that has the plain painted silver plastics. Nice interior on the CC, but the silver painted trim on the dash looks tacky.
> Anyone find a kit to suit?


 Like this, but with updated panel for the newer HVAC controls? 










Ask www.oemplus.com and see what they can do for a package


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Just found this one online, I'd order it, but it says non refundable, and for close to $400 I want to make sure it looks the way I want it to.............. 

http://www.carpromods.com/product/S...rim-Kit/Default.aspx?gfid=p1584-c174346-o2369 

Saw one on ebay for around $200.....but I'm a little hesitant to trust that. Plus these say 2009, isn't the radio different on the 09 model than the 10?


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

So has anyone done a CF dash kit in their CCs? I know people either like em or hate em. I've had the same CF kit in my IS for the past 8 years and get nothing but compliments (no fades, no peals, etc. And I didn't even do most of the things that instructional video above mentioned).


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm still waiting to see a cf kit as well. I think it would look great with the black interior.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

phantom2010 said:


> I'm still waiting to see a cf kit as well. I think it would look great with the black interior.


 If you're considering one of these kits that are essentially stick on overlays, and want CF... Might as well do a diy with the di-noc carbon fiber sheets. I'd venture it'd look better, hold up better and be cheaper


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

I've got someone who can do the cf wrap for the interior, but i'm waiting to see how someone elses turns otu first.


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Yep, I'm going to di-noc my aluminum pieces in the interior. I got a sample of the stuff and you really can't tell a difference from dry carbon the way it catches the light from all to about 2in from it. It's really good. Give the car a lil RS4 look to the interior.


----------



## kevin881 (Oct 8, 2010)

Does the sherwood product work with the ambient light door trim pieces on the driver and passenger front doors?


----------

